# interview with Andrew Jones of KEF and TAD/Pioneer



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

http://twit.tv/show/home-theater-geeks/112

good stuff. not sure this is an appropriate forum though. feel free to move.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

cant wait to check this out...


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't watch HTG most of the time because that guy Wilkinson drives me nuts. Thankfully he had a muzzle on for the majority of the time and let Andrew do almost all of the talking. That -- plus Andrews obvious brilliance -- made for one very enjoyable show.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

I totally agree


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

Speaking of brilliance 

http://www.dagogo.com/View-Article.asp?hArticle=1047


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Earl Geddes has always struck me as somewhat of an enigma; he's widely regarded as an acoustic genius, but his approach comes across as far too clinical. What's considered desirable sound reproduction -- one's particular preferences, in other words -- is strongly subjective, but it's as though he eschews that part and only focuses on the analytical. How does one quantify a sense or feeling based purely upon objective data? Personally I don't believe it's possible. When most people hear a speaker with a truly flat frequency response they aren't all that enamored.

Have you seen his own speakers? I don't dispute his credentials but nothing he sells strikes me as being terribly impressive, especially given the price. Guess his target audience are people who feel differently then I do. There's no doubt he's been influential though.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

I have seen (pictures of) his speakers. I wish I could listen to them to get a better idea about how different they are from other CD designs. 
I can attest however that his multi sub technique works great in my 2200 sq feet room.


----------

